# New 75g Setup Help



## Im That Guy (Dec 28, 2015)

Hello all, 

So I just bought a TopFin 75g tank from PetSmart. I wanted feedback as all I have now is the tank and two quietflow 30 filters. Are two quietflow 30 filters good for the tank size? A PetSmart employee recommended that. Aside from that question I have more...

The employee also recommended one 200 watt heater that I have not bought yet. Would this be correct for a 75g?

He also recommended 75lbs of gravel but that does not seem right to me as I have kept 10-20g tanks in the past and didn't think 1 gallon = 1 pound of gravel, but I could be wrong. So clarification on this would be nice.

As for the theme, I am looking at buying 2 sunken battleship decor from PetSmart along with a sunken submarine decor, a moss tree, maybe my own driftwood and my own slate rock touch with some more well sized plastic leafy plants.

As for fish I have this idea, please give me feedback as I need refreshers on what can't live with what etc...

1 - Rainbow or Red Tailed shark
5 - Otocinclus
1 - Some type of Gourami
7-10 - Neon Tetras
4 - Kuhli loaches
5 - Tiger barbs? Or maybe cherry barbs? Have not decided
1- Some kind of mystery snail

Obviously not adding these at one time, but that is a lot of low level fish and was wondering if the shark - ottos - and/or loaches would clash. Anyway, possible issues with the fish choices would be great to bring to light here. I have never kept kuhli loaches or any loaches for that matter, as well as a red tail or rainbow shark.

Last question, it has been awhile since I have been avidly maintaining and aquarium and was wondering if someone could link me the nitrogen cycle? I need a refresher of how that works, I can not remember the details of it. 

It will be a long while before I get this tank up and running as I am a poor college student, and I still need...

Proper stand for the tank
Heater
Gravel
Decor
Gravel Vac
Water Conditioner
Thermometer
Net

So hopefully this post isn't too long, jumbled, and confusing, just getting answers to the multiple questions above would be nice haha!

Thanks in advance, That Guy :wink2:


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

2 quietflow 30 filters is barely the minimum. If you haven’t discovered it yet, aqadvisor.com. I’ve one aquaclear 70 on a 60, and it’s ridiculously under filtered. (almost zero water movement on the opposite side of the tank. 
200watt will be fine. I just put one in a 60 gallon and it’s working wonderful!

If you’re buying the gravel local, you can always purchase less, then go back to add more. For a *normal* size tank, a general rule of thumb is 1lb of substrate for each gallon for ~ 1” of substrate. Really depends on how thick you wish your substrate to be. You could consider pool filter sand, or blasting sand for cheap alternatives. 

Fish stocking looks good. Try the link above.

Google fishless cycle. You use store purchased ammonia instead of fish to complete the nitrogen cycle. Still takes up to 4-8 weeks, but if ya time it right, maybe you’ll have all the stuff in the tank by that time.  Otherwise, google nitrogen cycle, should net enough results. Essentially, add several fish to tank, measure water daily until zero ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate is >10, then slowly add more fish.


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

Oh, forgot..


:welcome::welcome::welcome:

*welcome w-smiles


----------



## Im That Guy (Dec 28, 2015)

Ahh man, those filters say they are both up to 45 gallon tanks on the box, are you sure? Thanks for the response!
Glad to hear about the heater!

I was thinking about this for my new fishstock although I will check the link after I post this...

5 Tiger Barbs
1 African Spotted Leaf Fish
4 Kuhli Loaches
1 Red Tailed Shark
1 Clown Loach
1 Dwarf Gourami

Also possibly a Bristlenose Pleco and a small school of hatchetfish?

I probably wouldnt the cycle the tank fishless as I think I remember Tiger barbs are hardy right? Its been about 5 years since Ive kept any fish so correct me if i'm wrong. I threw out the idea of tetras and oto's as I heard those leaf fish will eat about anything they can fit in their mouth...

Thanks for the welcome! I was on this forum 5-6 years ago as a 14-15 year old named "lil gashog" although the forum seemed bigger then, I do like to see some of the people then are still here like Majerah and susankat.

I do think i'll go ahead and save up for some regular gravel and start at 50lbs and see if I need more afterwards. My plan is to work at my local petsmart and get some discounts hehe...


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

hi, looks like youre on your way. Asking questions and research before you start is best. 

Loaches are schoolers so I would have a group of each type, not a single one. Hatchet fish are known jumpers so make sure you have a tight fitting lid on that tank if you go that route. 

Would also have to suggest live plants over statues/figures. I think it adds a less tacky, more natural look but that is just my opinion. I also am not a fan of gravel and would suggest play sand or pool filter sand. especially if you go with live plants.which in case i didnt mention it, you should


----------



## Im That Guy (Dec 28, 2015)

I just saw that clown loachers were schoolers, could I replace that clown loach with a rainbow shark? Would him and the red tail shark coexist?

I heard sand is hard to clean and can murk up the water so that's why I am leaning towards gravel. As well as I have no experience with live plants and know I would have to get a CO2 system of some sort, which I can not afford :crying:

I also am rethinking the hatchetfish but as I think they will be able to jump out, but I am not sure what can be a top level swimmer and not fit inside of that african spotted leaf fish's mouth. Maybe some suggestions would be nice. 

Oh! And clarification on the two quietflow 30 filters would be nice, if I could get by with those that would be great. The less I have to spend the better, lol. But I do understand if they will not filter enough with a 75g. They do say up to 45 gallon on the box though, which is why I thought they would be suitable.

Thanks for the responses!


----------



## welok (Jul 20, 2015)

Sorry for such a late response, but you don't need CO2 for live plants. Most plants will do much better with CO2, but there are several varieties that don't need it. I have 5 planted tanks, and none have CO2, as I am too cheap/poor to invest in it. Before I buy a plant, I google the light and care requirements: I go for low/medium light, no CO2 requirements. I have a Madagascar Lace plant that is thriving, while the Micro Swords in the same tank won't (and I later realized it's because of the shoddy light bulbs I got from Walmart, even though they specifically said for plants). I have Hornwort in my 75 that I can trim once a week, and they will be bent over from growing taller than the water level by the end of the week (same tank, I can't get the Dwarf Hair Grass to carpet like I want [again, most likely due to the light bulbs that came with said light that I never replaced]). My Java Moss is thriving in both of those tanks, to the point I have to pull some out and feed it to my crayfish. 

I guess the point I'm trying to make is this: in the wild, which is where all these plants started, there is no CO2 system hooked up. Most of the plants get their CO2 from fish, decaying matter, etc. Many of them you can find in small ponds, where there is high light and lower CO2, and they do fine. CO2 helps, but isn't required for all plants to grow, remove Nitrate, and look pretty.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

I concur on the plants. MTS snails will help with the sand or even grvel to churn it up. Khuli loaches also help keep the substrate churned. As for the sharks, regardless of type, keep in mind they get big and become aggressive when they out grow the others. Leaf Fish will pick off any thing they can swollow and need heavy top cover. In a tank that size tiger barbs will need a school of 8-12 and they are fin nippers. On the gourami side, you will need something bigger than a dwarf, say a Pearl or maybe two giant gouramis-Known under thicklip or barred.

If you want a cool way to go, take some large clay flower pots and put them upsidedown in various places in the tank. Put gravel in and once finished pour sand through the hole in the pots. Fill and you have sand spots. You can put stones around the sand to block it in.


----------

